# Some Viper pics.



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Some photos of some of the vipers in my and a friends collections.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the first two Atheris are really something special


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Beautiful snakes mate. Thanks for sharing. All really stunning but as Si said, the Atheris are something really special.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

They are in a different league to non DWA snakes on a looks basis alone. Simply stunning, thanks.


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

very nice pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## mattsmith4794 (Mar 29, 2010)

nice mate!!!!


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

All very nice... but as for the _Atheris_...

:gasp: Can't talk... choking on my jealousy :notworthy:

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow!! loving the Atheris. Not that they arent all beautiful of course! How are Atheris to maintain in the scheme of things? (DWA status not withstanding!)


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Do you know what hurts the most sometimes looking at those atheris?

I can't get my friggin hands on those snakes :war:
Although I will have 3 species of atheris this month hopefully, just waiting...

But on a serious note, congratulations on keeping such beautiful specimens, they are marvelous.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Phwoar!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

And people wonder why we keep venomous snakes :2thumb:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

they are all stunning but really like the rhino


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

The Atheris at stunning thanks Mark!


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

The first two are absolute stunners. The definition to the scales and the colouration, makes you wanna pick em up and give em a cuddle.


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Some really exellent Bitis examples in those pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## struvas (Jan 22, 2009)

Amazing!

How much does a Bitus Gabonica set you back?

I want your atheris's!


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

struvas said:


> Amazing!
> 
> How much does a Bitus Gabonica set you back?
> 
> I want your atheris's!


CB baby gabonica start at about 100 euros each. The atheris are not for sale but they are easily available at the Europian expos for about 100 euros each.


----------



## bbeefy (Apr 10, 2009)

stunning snakes wish i had a dwal for some of them


----------



## brads (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Mark,
good to see you today, those snakes are amazing. I'll pop over some time some to see your collection.

Cheers Brads


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Amazing ......

No other words describe those pics !


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Big Jamie (Mar 5, 2009)

WOW... the orange Atheris is my favourite but what is that crazy coloured snake that looks a bit like a Gaboon in the fourth pic? That's mental nice as well.

:2thumb:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Big Jamie said:


> WOW... the orange Atheris is my favourite but what is that crazy coloured snake that looks a bit like a Gaboon in the fourth pic? That's mental nice as well.
> 
> :2thumb:


 that would be a rhino viper


----------



## oliverjones (Mar 24, 2010)

WOW they are nice snakes:2thumb:


----------



## Quinn_herp (May 9, 2010)

absolutely gorgeous snakes :2thumb: cheers for sharing


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

I could look at them pics all day!! :no1::no1:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Those Atheris are awsome


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

stunning!! first pic for me the two of there are unreal!!


----------



## wayne34 (Dec 6, 2009)

They are absolutely stunning, love the rhino viper


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

What species of Bush Viper are they?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW those first 2 are amazing  they are just gorgeous - I WANT LOL (i wish!)


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

skimsa said:


> What species of Bush Viper are they?


They are atheris squamigera..Here's a couple more pics:-


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

southwest vipers said:


> they are atheris squamigera..here's a couple more pics:-
> 
> 
> image
> image


They are,

B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Gotta love the squams


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

so I just stumble into the DWA sub-forum. I click the thread, my eyes lock on to the first photo and I'm like...:gasp:.....:gasp::gasp:......:mf_dribble:.....:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: 

Sounds like their venom is quite bad....but their so beautiful...I was thinking of going DWA for some scorpions but now...:whistling2:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> so I just stumble into the DWA sub-forum. I click the thread, my eyes lock on to the first photo and I'm like...:gasp:.....:gasp::gasp:......:mf_dribble:.....:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> Sounds like their venom is quite bad....but their so beautiful...I was thinking of going DWA for some scorpions but now...:whistling2:


I thought they werent that bad? But i know next to nothing anyway, just annoyed that all my time ripping snakes out of places in africa and i never saw one of these :whip:


----------



## Tricky&TheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

wow.. the colours are amazing


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Gaboon said:


> Phwoar!


Echoed here!

They are breath taking!
xXx


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

skimsa said:


> I thought they werent that bad? But i know next to nothing anyway, just annoyed that all my time ripping snakes out of places in africa and i never saw one of these :whip:


tbh I have no idea, I just googled Atheris and figured out which species that lovely orange one is. Wiki said...

Not much is known about their venom except that it is strongly hemotoxic, causing pain, swelling and blood clotting problems.[2] Until recently, their venom has often been regarded as less toxic than that of many other species, perhaps because bites are uncommon,[3] but this turned out not to be the case. There are now a number of reports of bites that have led to severe hemorrhaging.[8][9][10] One case was fatal.[3] _Atheris_-specific antivenin does not exist[2] and antivenins meant for bites from other species seem to have little effect


could be utter BS though. Still I'd rather a bite from one of these then a sicarius I think.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> tbh I have no idea, I just googled Atheris and figured out which species that lovely orange one is. Wiki said...
> 
> 
> 
> could be utter BS though. Still I'd rather a bite from one of these then a sicarius I think.


Yes, you are correct. This is utter BS. You absolutely do not want to be bitten by Atheris of any (sub) species. Their venom is incomparable to sicarius.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

southwest vipers said:


> Yes, you are correct. This is utter BS. You absolutely do not want to be bitten by Atheris of any (sub) species. Their venom is incomparable to sicarius.


hmmm the guys arent as scared of these as others so my general rateing is if the black guy runs its dangerous.

I knew the venom was hemotoxic just thought it was mild. These may have to come off my dwa list:

Gila Monster
Wolfdog


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

skimsa said:


> hmmm the guys arent as scared of these as others so my general rateing is if the black guy runs its dangerous.
> 
> I knew the venom was hemotoxic just thought it was mild. These may have to come off my dwa list:
> 
> ...


If you want a non DWA wolfdog have a look at the Czechoslovakian wolfdog aka Viciak. Looks like a wolf, behave like a dog. Handy!


More stunning pics. Thanks! They really are beautiful (at a safe distance over the internet!)


----------



## chstrj (Dec 11, 2009)

there awesome mate, the Atheris are something special, i want them.


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

Lovely! :mf_dribble:


----------

